# Ate a stocking sock



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

I've called a vet (couldn't reach my normal one) and he has said to wait and see if he passes it, or if when we feed him normal stuff if he spews it back out which would indicate a blockage and a need for surgery. 

So worried ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fingers crossed for you! hopefully because it was small, it will, indeed, pass through his system without any ill effects.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts. I use to work for a vet long ago and we had a client with a golden retreiver who ate entire pantyhose on a regular basis. I'm talking we saw him 5 or 6 times for the same thing. He only needed surgery once, all the other times he passed them. We would enforce keeping them picked up off the floor to his owner but she didn't listen. He was such a gorgeous dog too, very sweet. I'm wishing the best for you. Sometimes dogs do crazy things, even very smart ones. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, very important, if he starts to pass them, don't pull them out. You could really hurt him. Just let it come out naturally and on its own time as horrible as it might look hanging out. Best wishes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks all  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a dog with an eating problem he is always finding socks toys or what ever. And he will swallow them before you can blink. Anyway the problem with socks is that they can fill with food and get stuck. My dog has had multiple surgeries. Anyway check with your vet on dosage but if it happens again and you catch it immediately a bit of hydrogen peroxide orally will make your dog vomit and usually bring things up. I have had to do this a few times. I of course would chech with your vet to make sure he approved. This was recommended by my vet to avoid surgery and only if I new it had happened with in a few minutes good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am thinking of you and hoping for the best. Benjiboy gave great advice. Not pulling the rest out would not have occurred to me. Are you sure he ate it? Does Harry seem OK? ((Hugs))


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Because he is a toy, I'm really scared for his safety. That is a lot of material, especially if it fills with food. 

Personally, I'd take a trip to the emergency vet (admittedly expensive) to see if they can get it out before it reaches his intestines where you risk terrible infection should it get stuck. 

I am so, so sorry!


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks again guys  at this stage he seems fine, very energetic as per usual, and eating and toileting as per normal as well. No vomiting or the like which I was warned was the big sign that something was wrong and he was in trouble. 
I think I might take him to my regular vet tomorrow anyway and see if they can x ray or something and just check if it seems to be making its way through his system or not. 
Thank god for pet health insurance hey! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I would have had him scoped to remove the sock asap. But that's just me, because I know what can happen with an obstruction.

Crossing fingers that it passes with no further issues, I have one dog who can pass anything, don't ask me how I know lol.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

How is he doing today? Bella will steal these quick as a flash if she gets the chance.


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Minnie said:


> How is he doing today? Bella will steal these quick as a flash if she gets the chance.


He seems fine still - he is still performing all bodily functions as per normal which is really good news that hopefully he will pass it through. 

Mum is off work so she will be able to continue to monitor him all week for me as well. 

Thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope Harry doesnot have any complications and passes this soon. My girls ate just about anything that was on the floor. After a scare one time too, all items were cleaned up really fast! Please keep us posted!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope thing turn out well for you. I have a story about Beau, my Spoo, who ate a regular mid-calf sock that didn't go well at all. But I'll save that story so as not to worry you about your sock eater.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter pooped out a child's knitted glove yesterday...I almost had a fainted. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Eeek!!! At this point I am keeping tabs for Legos and slipper fuzz!!! Jippy found the Lego box and DH's lambs wool lined slippers! Thank goodness they are both not that big


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Chanter pooped out a child's knitted glove yesterday...I almost had a fainted. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Omg!! I have to admit I chuckled when I read this  harry still seems totally fine, he has doggy day care today so I am going to let them know and ask if they can check his poop ha! I've been checking every one he does but I was told it could take two weeks for it to pass so I'm sitting waiting wishing  

Thanks for the well wishes guys, I'm really hoping he will be fine as the sockette is so small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Hope it passes without problems. 
We had a poodle mix that used to shred and eat my husband's socks and I can't tell you how many pieces I had to pull from her bum. :afraid:


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

not-so-prince-harry said:


> Omg!! I have to admit I chuckled when I read this  harry still seems totally fine, he has doggy day care today so I am going to let them know and ask if they can check his poop ha! I've been checking every one he does but I was told it could take two weeks for it to pass so I'm sitting waiting wishing
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes guys, I'm really hoping he will be fine as the sockette is so small.
> 
> ...


We had a dog long ago that ate the tail off a stuffed dog toy. It was about 3 inches long and 1 inch wide. At about day 9 I had assumed she pooped it out and I just didn't see it. Day 10-13 she barfed every morning for 3 days, day 14 she pooped it out all still intact. She had a slight obstruction as she was barfing but I had no idea something could stay in so long. 

Monitor you dog closely and have the vet notified as you don't want to leave to chance your dog could obstruct. 

Good luck


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Holy smokes, Lea, good to know things can stay in there that long! Wow, I'm surprised by that.


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone again for all good thoughts - the stockette was just spewed out ten days after being eaten! Hoorah!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a relief! So it must have been in his stomach all this time?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

not-so-prince-harry said:


> Thanks everyone again for all good thoughts - the stockette was just spewed out ten days after being eaten! Hoorah!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea! Gives new meaning to the phrase, "All's well that ends well."


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

fjm said:


> What a relief! So it must have been in his stomach all this time?


Looks like it! Poor guy. Though it never seemed to affect him at all... I'm so relieved he won't need any surgery or anything. Phew. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad that he passed it... You dodged the "my dog ate ..." Surgery bill and kept a healthy puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I's glad to know he passed it without incident. I'd never think it would take hat long to pass :afraid:


----------

